# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Край в котором я живу

## Mouse

Давайте поделимся своими фотографиями, про родные места, или места, в которых вы живете. С небольшими коментариями, чтоб скоординироваться. Свои фотки раскроют личный взгляд автора, или покажут то, что обычно не заметно другим.

----------


## Mouse

Весна в г. Жодино ( за железной дорогой)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

За железкой любимое место бухариков ))

----------


## Sanych

Вот что я сфоткал:

*Спорт-комплекс БелАЗа "Асилок"*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Проходная заводоуправления БелАЗ*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Парк белазовский*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Костел*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Церковь*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Памятник матери-патриотке*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Горбольница*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Универмаг*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Жодинская ТЭЦ на реке Плиса*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Панорамка г. Жодино (правда передержал, тогда еще не изучил свой фотик, но постараюсь переснять этим летом).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Вид на ОАО "Свiтанак", кусочек (справа) треста 29. (фоткал зенитом, а это скан, так что качество не оч)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

По некоторым обстоятельствам, сейчас в г.Борисове. За сим и фото с площади: 
№1
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

№2
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Как вам луна? Она сама появилась)

----------


## Mouse

И наконец №3. (если честно, то не получилось сделать "ровную" панораму на 360 градусав. Что-то горизонт завалился, а на съемке не заметил, да и холодно было. Эту фотку экспонировал где-то, в сумме,  40мин.)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Здорово. Если чуть подправить, то можно было бы сделать полную круговую панораму

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, не совсем внял - это коллаж такой?

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, не совсем внял - это коллаж такой?


Это просто панорама. Я сделал много последовательных снимков, а потом их соединил. Коллажж я делал в теме ФО ТО, сообщение 114, стр. 12. Вот там много фотошопа.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, соединил - это как? и чем?

----------


## Mouse

Фотошоп, а когда лень и фотки простые(обрабатывать не надо) - Panorama Maker 5. Саныч и Вова230 в теме ФО ТО ссылку оставляли. 
Соединить - например, фоткаю фонарь, потом рядом стоящий дом, и потом совмещаю эти фотки, чтобы получалось одно цельное изображение. Получается фотка, которая не влезла бы в кадр фотика. Тем более у меня нету широкоугольной оптики.

----------


## Mouse

Вот панорамка на 360 - вид перекрёстка возле ОАО "Свiтанак" 

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

а вот и jpg-вариант (немного образан)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Ещё один вариант перекрёстка возле Свитанка и ФОЦ Белаза

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Вчера снимал: перекрёсток возле маг. Веста, г. Борисов

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Для звездочек фильтр использовал?

----------


## Mouse

> Для звездочек фильтр использовал?


нет, само так получилось. Может в оптике дело, или из-за влажности. По-моему есть такой трюк, когда мажешь линзу объектива жиром, и получаешь такой же результат. (мне бы стёкла стало жалко)

----------


## vova230

Да, объектив слишком дорогая вещь, но если использовать нейтральный фильтр, то можно и попробовать. Кстати такой фильтр для дорогой оптики стоит использовать. Себе тоже хочу купить, да вот все не получается, а у нас такого нет, надо в Минск ехать.

----------


## Mouse

г. Жодино. Слева - костёл, справа - церковь.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Жодино - приветливый город. Тут уживаются вместе и птицы, и люди. Особенно радует весенний переполох на ст. Жодино-Южное.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
История города богатая, и его виды вдохновляли тысячи людей на создание шедевров искусства. Так, идея весьма знаменитой картины "Грачи прелетели", пришла художнику вот на этой знаменитой лавке:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Приезжайте к нам в гости* _(при себе иметь каску)_*!*

----------


## Sanych

Веселое сообщение

----------


## vova230

А может вместо каски лучше зонтик? Грачи с тех пор только расплодились думаю.

----------


## Mouse

Зонтик сильно большой, при подходе к грачам, они испугаются, и начнут усиленную бомбардировку!

А так как у нас промышленный город, вдруг какой нибудь подшипник не переварился, и с высоты птичьего полёта каааак шмякнится, совсем больно будет.:getImage_014:

----------


## Mouse

В наши леса пришла весна)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Жаль нельзя передать пение птиц, но утром там просто сказка! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

г. Борисов, р. Березина. Вчера был красивый закат:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

> г. Жодино. Слева - костёл, справа - церковь.
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Хорошее фото, зафотошоплю и по центру СИЗО посажу - не против?

----------


## Mouse

> Хорошее фото, зафотошоплю и по центру СИЗО посажу - не против?


Да пожалуйсто)) Потом результат обнародуй)) :h0901:

----------


## Sanych

> г. Борисов, р. Березина. Вчера был красивый закат:


Мне понравилось.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
И мне понравилось, только вот цвет этот - алый на нехорошие  мысли наводит.
Надо свой красный аватар поменять...

----------


## Mouse

Берёзки 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В принципе, берёзки и болота - визитные карточки наших лесов.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
берёзки красивые, проснулись, а яма с поперёк поломаной жердью - не очень по мне, сугубо моё мнение.

----------


## Mouse

> берёзки красивые, проснулись, а яма с поперёк поломаной жердью - не очень по мне, сугубо моё мнение.


В этой яме вся соль - она для контраста - берёзки грациозные, а эта лужа придает месту вид заброшенности и глухомани. Спасибо за оценку и коментарии.:ad::h0901:

----------


## vova230

Неплохо, но на мой взгляд надо было снять чуть с другой точки, например чуть левее. Буквально на один шаг в сторону. Короче чтобы дорога шла не прямо по центру кадра, а чуть в сторону.

----------


## Mouse

> Неплохо, но на мой взгляд надо было снять чуть с другой точки, например чуть левее. Буквально на один шаг в сторону. Короче чтобы дорога шла не прямо по центру кадра, а чуть в сторону.


Согласен, я старался сделать более широкую панораму, а на компановку кадра не обращал внимание.:sdfgrere) Конструктивное замечание :h0901:!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

г. Речица. Набережная р. Днепр.

----------

